#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-13
<_marx_> 10.10 livecd prompts for upgrade
 * _marx_ dropped a 10.10 livecd on a grandma w/a bad harddrive; she was answering her aol email when i left
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-14
<akgraner> bac you around?
<akgraner> I need some LP help
<bac> hi akgraner -- you know i'm always around
<akgraner> I am listed as the owner of 4 teams but I am trying to reassign ownership and it's not letting me
<akgraner> it being LP
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-16
<BugeyeD> one thing i just learned from playing around after a talk at S.E.L.F.:  i like fossil a LOT better than git/hg/bzr!
<akgraner> I hated I missed SELF :-(
<akgraner> I am so bummed
<akgraner> I'm on limited use of my knee for 6 weeks and have to use crutches if I have to be on my feet for any reason
<akgraner> so...I'll try not to be cranky in the channel :-)
<akgraner> BugeyeD, fossil is pretty cool
<akgraner> Bryanstein, hey you!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-17
 * Nivex just woke up from a nap a bit ago
<Nivex> akgraner!
<BugeyeD> akgraner: self2011 was the best yet, for me anyway. cindy was surprised she didn't see you there; that is, until i told her how you had mangled your lower half.
<BugeyeD> probably not the worst you've been through, i'm sure you'll get through it. that's not to say it'll be fun, of course. :)
 * BugeyeD is busy converting most of his git repositories to fossil.
<BugeyeD> simple to do *and* i feel like i'm getting something done. you know, FOR ONCE.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-11
<billf> akgraner: sorry I couldn't stop and chat on Sun morning in the hotel lobby, I had to man a video camera for one of the conference sessions
<akgraner> billf, no worries - I just popped in for a minute
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-06-09
<darrell_roa> greetings
<NegativeFlare> darrell_roa: hi
<darrell_roa> NegativeFlare: quiet evening eh?
<NegativeFlare> no kidding
<NegativeFlare> its always like this
<darrell_roa> ah, ok
<holstein> its just a dead loco team
 * darrell_roa nods
<holstein> it was active, at one time, and can be active again
<holstein> darrell_roa: are you in NC?
 * holstein is in asheville
<darrell_roa> the Virginia LoCo doesn't even have an IRC listed
<darrell_roa> i'm in roanoke, va
<darrell_roa> gonna be at SELF this weekend tho, so NC bound
<holstein> mhall119 is logged into #ubuntu-us-va
<holstein> i wont be able to make it again
<holstein> im a musician, and dont typically have weekends open like that
<darrell_roa> understandable
<holstein> the first conference that is on monday tuesday, and wednesday morning, im there :)
<darrell_roa> i only have to work 1 weekend per month
<holstein> well.. nice work, if you can get it.. cheers
<darrell_roa> wow, i didn't see #ubuntu-us-va listed, but there it is
<holstein> i just tried joining it.. didnt ask it if it were listed :)
<holstein> anyways,  you can always figure those out, and start them  back up, if you like
<darrell_roa> true
<darrell_roa> i was just looking at the wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC channel list
<holstein> those are publically editable
<darrell_roa> gotcha
<holstein> if you get around to wanting to claim it, for some reason
<holstein> maybe 2 or 3 of your friends can get it started back
<darrell_roa> i guess i'm part of the Virginia LoCo - at least I've listed a couple of meetings this year so far
<holstein> they are open communities, for sure
<darrell_roa> holstein: is there an active users group there in ashville?
<holstein> the wncLUG is quite active
<holstein> im not hosting any meetings officially til september
<holstein> AFAIK, they are still meeting without me, which is great
<darrell_roa> cool
<holstein> i have been asking for help for literally 2 years, every meeting
<darrell_roa> just started a group here in roanoke, about 6-7 ppl show up at the meetings
<holstein> if calling the meetings off get others stepping in, thats great
<holstein> we lost our space for a bit, and were meeting at an earthfare, which was OK
<holstein> darrell_roa: cool.. good to hear
<darrell_roa> holstein: ppl in the group doing much with Raspberry Pi?  That seems to be a popular item in our group
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i have one.. i did a presentation on an easy/quick VPN setup
<holstein> i also have a chip coming
<darrell_roa> yeah, i do too ... chip plus all the goodies ... woohoo
<darrell_roa> wb Bryanstein
<mhall119> hi darrell_roa
<mhall119> I'm in #ubuntu-us-va, but I'm actually in Florida
<mhall119> heading up holstein's way tomorrow morning
<darrell_roa> hi mhall119 ... sorry, i was ssh'ing to the raspberry pi for a bit
<darrell_roa> i'm guessing there will be lots-o-Ubuntu-swag at SELF?
<holstein> prolly lots of microsoft swag..
 * darrell_roa chuckles
<holstein> they usually represent pretty hard, these days.. anyways, everyone should have freebies to hand out
<darrell_roa> true
<holstein> id like to get me a linux sticker to cover my windows key.. but, i kind of like the black tape on there, now
<darrell_roa> so, my game plan is to snatch up lots of Live DVD discs and then have distribute them at the next Roanoke meeting
<holstein> yup.. folks need coasters
<darrell_roa> holstein: I got some stickers for you to cover that windows key
<holstein> i like the tape :)
<holstein> its non-commital.. and blends in with the keyboard
<darrell_roa> gotcha
<mhall119> darrell_roa: we should have a decent booth showing
<holstein> i used to have system76 ubuntu stickers.. i liked those
<darrell_roa> the Dell Inspiron 1410 i have, i use some electrical tape to cover the Media Center button
<darrell_roa> turns out, if you press that Media button with Ubuntu installed, it trashes the boot sector
<darrell_roa> I'll have a whole stack of system76 stickers ... they sent me a bunch of stuff
<holstein> i got a 3135..
<darrell_roa> mhall119: i'm looking forward to checking out the Ubuntu table!
<darrell_roa> i'm staffing the "Linux in the Ham Shack" (LHS) table at SELF ...
<darrell_roa> so i'll have a laptop hooked up to a radio (Ubuntu of course) :-)
<darrell_roa> holstein: the 3135 ... that with a touch screen?
<holstein> not anymore..
<holstein> i dropped it, and that cracked.. but, i was able to peel it off, and still use it
<holstein> i got it from my sister for $100.. spent $50 on an SSD.. then, removed the touchscreen.. its not bad
<holstein> i wouldnt get another. or, *any* new windows machine, for that matter
<darrell_roa> yeah, i was looking at BestBuy over the weekend and didn't like any of the new laptops I saw
<darrell_roa> i would just be tickled to see BestBuy selling a laptop with Ubuntu installed by default
<darrell_roa> woohoo!
<holstein> should be that new cheap dell out soon
<holstein> $250.. with ubuntu, AFAIK.. i would assume at the box stores... we'll see
<darrell_roa> yeah, was just looking at the review ... they mentioned it on the Linux Action Show this weekend
<holstein> thats where i heard about it
<darrell_roa> i was seriously looking at that Dell
<darrell_roa> but ordered a System76 instead ... and I talked them into throwing in a t-shirt and the stickers to hand out at SELF
<darrell_roa> well, battery is about done for ... time to call it quits for the night
<holstein> darrell_roa: cheers
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-06-12
<darrell_roa> greetings all
 * darrell_roa wanders back in
<darrell_roa> stupid hotel wi-fi  LOL
<darrell_roa> g'morning
<ChinnoDog> morning all
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-06-13
<ChinnoDog> I don't think he knows how to use IRC....
